# How to care for a Wood Mouse



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My friends cat came home with a wood mouse, not sure how old it is but its about 4cm minus the tail. We've kept it warm but I'm pretty sure it's still in shock, though it doesn't look as injured as we first thought. How can I care for it before we release it? It has bird seed, water, bedding, and we've tried giving it kitten milk because it looks very young (eyes are open though). Is there anything else I can do? Just want to make sure its healthy!

Also, unrelated to this mouse, but if I were to purchase a wood mouse would it be able to live with fancy mice? (I know I can't keep this wild one, but it's so sweet and I'd like one in the future!)

Thanks x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Does it have any wounds? Cat saliva is horrendous for causing bacterial infections in birds and mammals and that is what usually kills them


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Not that I can see, It's back leg seemed a bit funny at first but seems fine now though. I can't see if it has any damage to it's stomach or anything, but it might have as the cat dropped it from a fence >_<


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i would just do your best. but when its better it will be the nuttiest thing u'll ever see we are always getting woodmice round here i found a litter under 1 of my hutches and i put 2 in with my zebra's and 2 with the fancy mice they both reared them and i took them out asap and put them in with a group of fancy mice and they lived for 2-3 years happily but they where crazy. would nearly loose them everytime i went to clean them out:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I had 2 in my house within a couple of days a few weeks ago. The cat carried the first one in, so I put him in my rats travel box with cardboard substrate, some of my rat food and a little jar lid of water and left him overnight. The following day he was very active and there was no sign of any injury, blood or anything, so I took him a couple of miles from houses and released him into a hedgerow. The other one was living in the house for about 3 days before we were certain he was there and caught him, so we just released him straight away.


----------

